# Lion Fish Tournament - $1000 prize



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Lion fish Tournament with a $1000 cash first prize, $500 second place, and $100 value third place. Discovery Dive World in Valparaiso, May 16th, Tent sale, free food. 

http://www.discoverydiveworld.com/index.html


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

2nd Place updated to $500 gift card vs. $200 gift card


----------



## Candy (Jan 6, 2008)

*If you dive out of Destin*, there is still time to register for the Discovery Dive World Derby. Registration is $10.00 Register here: www.ecreef.org 

ECRA has donated the top prize, $1,000.00 CASH and the 1st place winner will also be presented with the prestigious Don Gaetz Champion of the Fishery Award, The Award will be presented by Senator Don Gaetz! (I'll post a picture of this year's award soon, it's really NICE!)

When: Saturday May 16th, Awards ceremony starts at 5:30 so I recommend you arrive early to park and join in the festivities.


----------

